# Old Fashion Meat Pie



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

I am looking for a recipe for an Old Fashion Meat Pie. My husband's Grandmother use to make it when he was a just a kid, about 45 years ago. He has been wanting to find that recipe for us to make. He is sure his Grandmother used pork in it since they always butchered a hog, and he remembers it had potatoes in it and it was a double crusted pie. And I'm sure it probably had other vegetables in it as well. He just remembers the meat and potatoes. 
If anyone has that recipe from long ago and is willing to share, I would really appreciate it.
Would be so nice if I could surprise him and make it for supper one night. 
Thank you!


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmm...I may be able to get one for you! I have the Time-Life Foods of the World series and they collected old recipes from around the world. There are 5 books on the US - different regions. I'll flip through tonight and see if anything fits!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a friend that makes "Pig Stomach" the filling you describe sounds like what goes in it- I will ask my friend tomorrow if she can get me the recipe!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Take your pick. Should be one here

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=meat+pie&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I can tell you how my grandmother made it. Each year they butchered a hog and she used the "lean" part (no fat) for the pie itself; however, she used the "lard" she made from the fatty part to create a good double crust.

I don't have the exact recipie as all her personal belongings disappeared shortly after her death and none of the family know where they are. Still, I know she cut the meat into small bite sizes and seared them.

The vegetables were from her own gardening and she would do a lot of canning. When making the pies, she would open up corn, snaps & carrots. To this she would add "cooked" Irish potatoes (bite sizes) with only a little salt/pepper. When the potatoes were done, she added equal amounts of the canned veggies.

The sauce she used was a brown gravy she had mixed up with the "lard" and flour. This she would add to the cooked vegetables "after" the juice they had been cooked in was poured off. (She saved the juice for use with whatever veggies were left over...serving up a delicious vegetable soup at a later date.)

She always used "deep-dish" pie pans, layed out a layer of her dough (rolled thinly), filled this "heaping" with the veggie mixture & topped it with another thin layer of dough. Then she took a fork and, using the prongs, would meld/mash the two pieces of dough together all around the pie pan (iron of course), cutting off what was hanging over with the skill of a master chef.  Then she took that same fork and punched holes throughout the dough on top. 

Hope you enjoy this as much as the relatives did.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

TNHermit said:


> Take your pick. Should be one here
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=meat...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


That's not a fun way to do it! I hate finding a recipe online. You just have no idea of the caliber of it unless it's on a site with tons of reviews (food.com or something). There's just something more authentic about looking in an old cookbook or taking an old family recipe!

Google shmoogle!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

madness said:


> That's not a fun way to do it! I hate finding a recipe online. You just have no idea of the caliber of it unless it's on a site with tons of reviews (food.com or something). There's just something more authentic about looking in an old cookbook or taking an old family recipe!
> 
> Google shmoogle!


LOL
I can agree but for me its a place to start. People have to much fear of google boogey man. The only way your not being tracked nowdays is if you live in a hole. Your electric meter is keeping track of you 

You would be surprised how many cookbooks AND woodworking books that are out of print from the time of printing that you can find on Google Shmoogle LOL And they are FREE LOL

OH yea
Banquest makes them frozen for 50 cents at walmart, beef chicken turkey


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's the link to my rabbit pie recipe made with a lard crust. There is no reason not to use pork instead and add some potatoes. It gets rave reviews and although it is my own recipe it uses old-time methods and ingredients.

http://rabbittalk.com/i-m-making-a-rabbit-pie-t3094.html


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Make a good hearty rich thick beef stew and top with mashed potatoes or put inside 1 or 2 crusts and bake. A cast iron dutch oven is even better...James


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

TNHermit said:


> LOL
> I can agree but for me its a place to start. People have to much fear of google boogey man. The only way your not being tracked nowdays is if you live in a hole. Your electric meter is keeping track of you
> 
> You would be surprised how many cookbooks AND woodworking books that are out of print from the time of printing that you can find on Google Shmoogle LOL And they are FREE LOL
> ...


Oh, I use google for almost everything else. I've just not been happy with any recipe sites lately. But having full view books on Google Books? AWESOME! 

I flipped through the 7 cookbooks on American cooking. The only one that had anything that sounded close was the New England book...and that's the only book that I don't have the accompanying recipe booklet! D'oh! 

I did find one recipe in my reprint of *Housekeeping in Old Virginia* (1879)



> Backbone Pie
> 
> Take the smallest end of the backbone, cut into pieces two or three inches long; put in water and boil until done. Make a nice rich pastry as for chicken pie; line the sides of a baking dish with the pastry, put in the bones, adding some water in which they boiled; also salt, butter, and pepper to taste, with bits of pastry.
> 
> Cover top of baking dish with pastry; put in stove and brown nicely.


:huh: Not sure I want bones in my pie...

I had better luck with *The New American Cook Book* (1942). There's a recipe for Beefsteak Pie which I'm sure you could sub pork in to.



> Beefsteak Pie
> 
> 2 lbs rump, flank or chuck steak or roasting beef
> 1 tsp salt
> ...





> Plain Pie Paste
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 3/4 tsp salt
> ...


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi nana28

Here is one I call Nanas Meat Pie, My Mum would make one similar but with out the garlic, cumin and coriander hope you enjoy MM


Mountain Micks Nanas Meat Pies
Â© Mountain Mick Baree by Mick Blake 
1 tablespoon cornflour 
1/4 cup tomato sauce 
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
1 teaspoon Vegemite 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 teaspoon garlic, 
1 teaspoon cumin
Â½ teaspoon coriander 
Â½ teaspoon of ground black pepper
Â¼ teaspoon salt
1 cup home made stock
1 large brown onion, finely chopped 
2 large potato diced about 2cm
500g Diced or minced pork (shoulder or neck) or chicken or beef or lamb
2 sheets frozen ready-rolled shortcrust pastry, thawed 
2 sheets frozen ready-rolled puff pastry, thawed 
1 egg, beaten
You can make your own pastry if you wish.
Combine cornflour, 1/2 cup stock, tomato sauce, Worcestershire sauce, vegemite, salt and pepper in a jug. Mix in blender until vegemite lumps disappear, by this stage the mix should look like dark rich beef stock.
Heat oil in a large frying pan on medium heat (I use a heavy cast iron fry pan). Add onion and cook for 5 to 6 minutes until soft you don't what them brown remove to a plate now. turn heat up to high. Add Diced or minced pork and cook until it starts to brown now add the diced potatoes, stirring with a wooden spoon, for 10 minutes until browned. Now return the cooked onions and stir in stock mix mixture. Bring to the boil, stirring occasionally. Reduce heat to low. Simmer for 8 minutes until the gravy starts to thick (you don't what a really thick gravy if gravy thickens to much add a little more stock or water). Put aside to completely cool down ( hot pie mix wrecks pies)

Put a baking tray in oven. Preheat tray and oven to 200Â°C. Butter 6 x 12cm pie tins. Cut two 14cm rounds from each shortcrust pastry sheet I brush a little water in between each sheet to help stick them together. Use to line base and sides of pie tins. Spoon mince mixture into pastry shells. Brush pastry edges with cold water. Cut two 12cm rounds from each puff pastry sheet. Use to cover filling, pressing pastry edges together with a fork to seal. Brush tops with egg. Use a sharp knife to make a little air vent in pie lid, My kids love to sprinkle a little cheese on at this point 

Place pies on hot baking tray. Bake at 200 Â°C for 25 to 30 minutes or until fully & golden. Stand in tins for 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

What Kind Of Meat Pie 
I Have a Good recipe for a pork meat pie from maine 
this is a meat pie that has potatoes


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I grew up in New England and my mother always made hers with a double crust. She sauteed onions in butter, added ground beef a little bit of salt, pepper and cloves. In the meantime she had peeled and boiled potatoes cooking, drained and mashed them and added that to the meat mixture. That was the filling.


----------

